# Need more info on episode of show!!



## kingtuttoo (Jul 16, 2004)

I love my 2 Tivos but my DishNetwork DVRs have better guide information, Why? Why does my DishNetwork DVR's guide have better show information than MY Tivo guides. It has episode # and original air date which is very helpful when watching series especially on repeats. If Dishnetwork has that information available to them, doesn't Tivo have it available also. Almost every feature of my Tivos are better than the DishNetwork DVRs but it is upsetting that the guide information is second rate on my Tivos.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Original Air Date & Episode No are both available with TiVo - you get them by using the "info" button.


----------



## forsaken163 (Nov 28, 2007)

Doesn't show it for me. For instance, right now: "Bridge Painter" Documentary, Reality (2007)

This is actually an old episode, although the information stating what the episode is about.

This is something I've been looking for as well since I got my TiVo, there's unfortunately no easy way to see it immediately. Once something is recorded you can access the info by hitting info, and then page down. I'm looking for this info with live TV shows though, and I assume the OP is looking for the same.


----------

